# Upgrades



## aallttiimmaa (Mar 9, 2013)

Anybody have any ideas about quick horsepower for the 2.4 Altimas? Also Do the cheaper chips do anything for them hp wise? 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't waste your money on the "cheap chips." Most of them just use a resitor in place of teh intake air temp sensor to give a false reading to the ECM. The result is a slightly richer mixture and little to no gain in noticeable performance. There really isn't much "on the cheap" that will give you significant gains. Advancing the ignition timing about 3 degrees over the stock spec tends to "wake up" most Nissan engines. Keep it tuned up using a good set of wires (ie NGK) and NGK plugs and Nissan cap & rotor. More than that and you'll be lookiing at making exhaust and intake mods, cams, remapped ECM, etc., not of which I would consider "cheap."


----------



## aallttiimmaa (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the info! What do u recommend on the exhaust, intake, and ecu? How do u remap it? Thanks again! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aallttiimmaa (Mar 9, 2013)

ECM*

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First you have to decide on what mods you are planning for your engine. Once you have that info, you would send your ECM out to a company like JWT to have them rework your ECM. As far as your mods, part of the equation will be if you need to have your vehicle pass state inspection and how tough your state is.


----------



## aallttiimmaa (Mar 9, 2013)

I see! I have a Megasquirt for the 2.4 motor but it's for an OBD1 car and the car I upgraded to its an OBD2 car. That is the reason for the other question about the adapter! Lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

